# Verzerren eines Bogen



## Gizka (22. Juli 2008)

Hallo

Vorerst einmal: Ich bin Photoshop-Neuling und kenne mich kaum mit dem Programm aus.

Ich möchte folgenden "Bogen" in diesem Bild mit Photoshop so verzerren, dass er nicht mehr gebogen ist, sondern ein gerader, senkrechter Strich:

http://npshare.de/files/37/7837/dingsi.PNG

|
|
|

Allerdings kenne ich mich kaum mit dem Programm aus, um so etwas hinzukriegen. Erste Experimente mit dem Freistellungswerkzeug schlugen fehl, ich komme hier einfach nicht weiter.

Kann hier jemand mir als Photoshop-Neuling Schritt für Schritt erklären, wie ich diesen Bogen zu einem Geraden Balken verzerren kann?

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Dennis Schmidt (22. Juli 2008)

Da kann man eigentlich nicht viel sagen. Ich kann dir die Transformation empfehlen. Dort kannst du unter verschiedenen Möglichkeiten raussuchen, was dir am meisten hilft.
Das wäre wohl auch der einfachste Weg, sowas gerade zu bekommen.

Sonst könntest du versuchen, Teile auszuschneiden und gerade wieder zusammenführen. 
Oder such doch im Internet, ob du so'n Ding nicht in Gerade bekommst. Sollte nicht soschwierig sein


----------



## Gizka (22. Juli 2008)

Hi,

wo finde ich in Photoshop diese Transformationsfunktion?


----------



## Dennis Schmidt (22. Juli 2008)

Einfach die Ebene auswählen und denn Strg + T drücken. Dann befindest du dich im Transformations-Modus. Per Rechtsklick stehen dir nun alle Möglichkeiten der Transformation zur Verfügung. Bist du fertig, einfach mit Eingabe bestätigen.
Alternativ erreichst du den Modus über Bearbeiten/Transformieren


----------

